# Front rod holder for Nemo.



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey all, I wanted to set up a front rod holder for trolling in my nemo. I have seen similar set ups on nemos and I was looking at a scotty rod holder or snap lock rod holder. I'd like an inside mount in the footwell but pedestal mount would also work fine.

Only problem is, I'd need to be able to detach the top holder part (not the base) for transport of the yak due to my low roof racks. Dont want the rod holder to snap off due to being bashed on the roof.

Can anyone tell me if either of the holders I'm looking would be able to do this? Also, what screws do I use to attach the rod holder base to the kayak? If I change my mind later am I able to repair the holes?

Thanks for any advice 

Evoids.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Evoids said:


> or snap lock rod holder. I'd like an inside mount in the footwell but pedestal mount would also work fine.
> 
> Only problem is, I'd need to be able to detach the top holder part (not the base) for transport of the yak due to my low roof racks. Dont want the rod holder to snap off due to being bashed on the roof.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if either of the holders I'm looking would be able to do this? Also, what screws do I use to attach the rod holder base to the kayak? If I change my mind later am I able to repair the holes?


Mate the snap lock is a Berkeley and that holder does remove easily from the base, same with scotty ..... the Berkeley base is reversible and can be used as either pedestal of flush mount ..... if flush mounting you will have 5 holes in the deck [4 x bolts 1 x 25mm hole for pedestal going inside the boat] .... if pedestal mount only 4 x bolt holes and about 45mm high and should be OK on your bars, just put a packer on top of the bars if in doubt..... you can plastic weld the holes later if you changed your mind later, but far better to think it out at the start.

Attached is a picture of pedestal base Bekeley BRH mounted on the gunwale of a Pacer









I rarely use scotty so will not offer any advice but think you select a separate base to suit your requirements.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTgZGoEAAC3fgAAQQKfwECAgnAo///6gMAEFYiJkCMU2QR6mDU9QHppCJqNHqNMjQ0DIAaAGqfoRMkyepp6nojRo0AA+iwOAO9T1i5N81yWZ4nfSu3IzD8ldSaDAI4LxagEe1bC0HKCo58jlEssVMfi5KtmMhwO8vBXvhc8g3FBGEjPEhmYLPTggbGglTHSkCHeBIcHxxEZSYbQgbrHWtZhKEO6vtGxtLKz4id3U2ER8teAzoQiHFgaSjrrLDBlo6F0zxVUzslNCIGgjOTYBnb7iUIBDgoeAa9cjtqEFF1T/ir0yAe+2LfXYEaCnG9dM2eEaq2+1RMPwepx1KiEmjTOJgAyOWydDBgykX/tjAaxckkyjEpuWtyf4u5IpwoSBwMjUCA==


----------



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

Once you cut it you cut it unfortunately.
I have a Scotty flush-mount rod-holder base on my espri. It does not get in the way at all.
Scotty rod holders cost a fair bit, but i have found that the ones from Cabelas (google it) in the U.S. are way cheaper, and fit the same mounts.

the usual mounts are rectangular, and you have to drill the hole in the middle, and four holes around it for the screws, kind of like this : 

You can get round flush-mounts now as well, where all you drill is the big centre hole. They have a big threaded nylon nut that does up around the centre section from inside the kayak, and you don't need to use any screws. I think this will be easier to seal so it is watertight, and am going to get one with a universal fish-finder mount for my Eagle cuda 300.

I am going with the flush-mount option so if the kids want to play with the yak on holidays, i can take all the fishing hardware off, and they can't break anything.

I hope this helps.

Puk


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh so from the looks of it I'll have to cut out a large centre hole along with putting in screws for the rod holder? Makes me a little nervous as my nemo is my baby!
Thanks for all the advice buys, but I'm thinking I might buy the rod holder and take the whole yak back to viking kayaks at chermside and pay them to do it :lol:

Cheers,

Evoids.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

Seriously, it is one of the easiest things i have ever tried to do.
the flush mount had a spacer that was basically a template. I traced around it, drilled the holes a bit too small, enlarged them with a dremel (the poly is really soft and makes it a breeze), installed the mount with selley's all clear and all done in about 7 minutes.

Save yourself some money. As long as you measure twice and cut once it is nothing to be scared of.

Puk


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Got my brother to help me out with it, new front rod holder is in place. Will post up a pic or two on DIY section so have a look if you're interested


----------

